# Formater disque dur en HFS ou HFS+



## forbidden (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,


Je voudrais formater un disque dur externe NTFS en Format HFS ou HFS+ quel et la différence ? 


Puis dans l'utilitaire de disque je ne trouve pas l'option voici l'image ? 


Que choisir ? 






Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## lappartien (4 Mars 2012)

clique sur partitionner.

et fais une recherche sur mac g si tu veux en mettant:formatter DD externe ou mac os tendu voir aussihttp://www.osxfacile.com/


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2012)

le format HFS+ c'est le format Mac OS étendu (le format HFS est l'ancêtre de HFS+ et n'est plus proposé dans Utilitaire disque car il n'est pas adapté à la taille des disque dur d'aujourd'hui)

Le plus courant est d'utiliser "Mac OS étendu journalisé"


----------

